# What are the best meat goats and how much can you get for them in the market



## Cole16 (Dec 5, 2014)

What are the best meat goats and how much can you get for them in the market


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Boers are the most popular meat goats. They gain good weight, and quickly! Kikos, spanish and fainters are other meat breeds.

Their selling price will depend on your area, and the goat's weight plus health. Ask around to see what the locals are selling their goats for at the market.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Boers or Kikos. I favor kikos more.  Price depends on the area you're in


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I have boers and love them price will depend on where you are


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Boers, $2/lb live weight


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

There was a thread with someone talking about $3.50 and up, but around $2 is probably your average. Boer will have more meat on them, but Kikos are hardier and require less input.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Live weight for Boer and Boer X and Crossbred goats up here is $3.50/lb and up.
Kikos aren't offered for butcher live because there aren't too many of them


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

There's still more Kiko bucks than you need to breed does, right? Or do people buy them to cover does from other breeds?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I have no idea!  I think the bigger Kiko Breeders take them straight to a butcher, so that inferior genetics aren't spreading  People really like the Kiko/Boer cross for meat up here


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm banding anything I don't want to breed, so I can sell them on the hoof. There's some breeders (including me) crossing with Boer but a lot of "purists" who shun Boers. There was a study that showed a Boer sire over Kiko dam was the most productive cross.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Well I just sold two boer wethers in October for 292 each for meat. They were 90 and 100lbs. So just over 3$ a lb. Very impressed with the demand. Last year we got 185 for the same weights...


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Boer or boer X. $0USD to $4USD cwt depending on time of year, demand, quality, etc.....


----------

